# Run Free Mr. Jazz...



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

August 10th, 2017 was your last day to be snuggled by me...for you to give me that Special look of Love, that only you could...how your eyes would just soften, and sort of melt, and your purr, was one of the most soothing....
I miss you something awful, my house panther...

You were losing weight rapidly, and I started feeling around on your abdomen, and felt something that shouldn't be there...
I pushed the vet to do an x-ray, and there it was...you had a tumour growing around your intestine...
at your age, I didn't want to put you through surgery, especially since the vet said, it would be pretty impossible to get it all...
It was a rapid grower...

I settled for whatever quality time we had, and trusted you would let me know, when you were ready...you did...I held you close, to say our final goodbyes, and you graced me with one of your Special looks, your goodbye to me...
I'll never forget you...
I can only write my goodbye to you now, here, as I still cry...
Run Free Beloved House Panther...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, run free.  

My little crippled cat *runs* free too. It's been a few years, and I still weep.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You described a very special bond with Mr. Jazz and I am sure you did your very best and made the right decision at the right time. I will never forget all the beautiful, loving, fur friends that I have had over the years.I only wish they lived longer. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your loss Sharon 
I'm sure Mr. Jazz is running free across the rainbow bridge now.
Sending you lots of love and hugs from Jakarta.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sharon.  

Mr. Jazz is so thankful that you didn't put him through surgery and that he was able to spend the remaining time he had snuggling with you and being happy at home. 

Sending tons of hugs and sympathy.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

I never realized (until it happened) the most important part of caring for a pet is being there for them when they need you most. You were there for Mr. Jazz when he needed you most, during his happy time and for the last time. We are all living beings born to die and no one knows when or why. My condolences to you. If there ever is a price to pay for loving and being loved by these wonderful little ones this is it. Remember the good times and that you were there for him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Losing a beloved pet is such a wrench....my only consolation is that I believe we will see them again in the spiritual world....whether it's called the "Rainbow Bridge", or something else I don't know, but do believe that when our time comes to go to that world, if we want our pets with us they will be there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

eldercat said:


> Yes, run free.
> 
> My little crippled cat *runs* free too. It's been a few years, and I still weep.


Some of them...touch us deeply...I share your loss...
Thank you...
S.

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

catloverami said:


> Losing a beloved pet is such a wrench....my only consolation is that I believe we will see them again in the spiritual world....whether it's called the "Rainbow Bridge", or something else I don't know, but do believe that when our time comes to go to that world, if we want our pets with us they will be there.


If my critters aren't there...I don't want to go!! 
I believe in a Spirit, or Energy, that somehow, will draw us together in the 'After'...

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry Sharon.  Hugs to you

Judy


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sharon,
I am so sorry for your loss. Mr. Jazz held a very special place in your heart and his little spirit paws will frequently visit you when you need him most. Hugs xoxo


----------

